# Apparently Mario is gay



## Gnome (Aug 12, 2010)

http://www.landoverbaptist.net/showthread.php?t=31734


----------



## muffun (Aug 12, 2010)

> 5. Font is specifically designed to have as many soft round buttock shapes as possible. The "M" and "W" have the most obvious resemblence to the supple, soft-yet-firm buttocks of a somewhat chubby young "twink", but even the "B" and "R" bring jiggling bumcheeks to mind.


You cannot be serious.


----------



## Princess (Aug 12, 2010)

OMG XDDD
Wow..democrat voting monsters XD Aha.
All I can really say is wow.XD
Thanks Sean I needed a good laugh.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 12, 2010)

I thought #2 was pretty hilarious ;D.


----------



## David (Aug 12, 2010)

Explains Tye's obsession with Nintendo.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 12, 2010)

wat.

It's a conspiracy!


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 12, 2010)

Super Mario Galaxy = UR MR GAY 

Good Lord these people are morons. XD


----------



## Pear (Aug 12, 2010)

"The Mario franchise... like backmasked heavy metal music, is filled with subliminal messages that are turning America's children into Christ-denying, bi-curious, democrat-voting little monsters."

My life is now officially complete.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 12, 2010)

I lol'ed.


----------



## Zachary (Aug 12, 2010)

This man is an idiot.



> 1. I real life, bullet's aren't black, or even visible in flight. In Mario's escapist homo-utopia, they are a big black phallic symbol, referencing interracial gay sex.


Are you serious? My God, its just another baddie to dodge.



> 2. The turtle reaching for his groin, which is obscured by a gob of white stuff. The face on the "cloud" has its cheeks stuffed with something. You can guess what.


I disagree with this as well. If they really wanted to shove a *censored.8.1* in a clouds mouth, they could do so much better job.



> 3. Yoshi looks even more effeminate that usual, and has his mouth at groin height.


Another example of how religion forces you to see and say things and point fingers. The yoshi character is meant to be the games form of transportation, similar to a horse. Now, I can't imagine Mario riding a horse seeing as Mario lives in dinosaur land where Horses haven't evolved yet.



> 4. Prancing mushroom-men are explicity homosexual. Just look at the open shirts and limp wrists. There's a pair of them - no mushroom-woman to be seen.


Go do your research. There have been female Toads in the past. Actually, pretty recent in one of the sports games I believe. Not really sure, just remember seeing one before. But anyway, just like the Bible, you need to research *censored.2.0* before you say *censored.2.0*.


> 5. Font is specifically designed to have as many soft round buttock shapes as possible. The "M" and "W" have the most obvious resemblence to the supple, soft-yet-firm buttocks of a somewhat chubby young "twink", but even the "B" and "R" bring jiggling bumcheeks to mind.


Its just a letter. I'm going to go buy a hat with a Z now, because I can just to piss this guy off. Better yet, a letter that looks like an ass. How about an M? Wait a second...



> 6. Every seen grass that looks like the grass in Mario's world? Or dirt that looks like that? No - just another excuses for more buttock-shapes.


Go watch some cartoons and tell me they are gay too.



> 7. Turtle is prancing. Nobody just walks in Mario's escapist homo-utopia.


Because walking is so boring.

Here is a closeup of some other promotional material for New Super Mario Bros Wii:





> 1. Two Yoshi's being "mounted". Notice no female Yoshis.


Yoshis are female. >.>



> 2. Lugi is holding on to the yellow mushroom man's groin.


Blame Nintendo's graphics team for being such lazy ass holes.



> 3. Red yoshi's tounge is between Luigi's legs, commiting oral-anal sex (known as "dining at the O").


You may be right about this one.



> 4. At bottom, a negro "twink". Notice there are no negress mushrooms.


Not seeing this one.



> 5. And always the pipe. Mario gets coins when he slides down pipes. Teaching kids prostitution early.


This is probably the best example of why you are an idiot. Its a *censored.3.0*ing video game. There are points to be gathered, and the pipes is another form of transportation in the Mario World.



> 6. Magic Mushrooms make Mario grow bigger. Homosexuals are known to use certain mushrooms as aphrodesiacs.


Not sure about this one. But you sure do know everything about Homos, don't you?



> Also, when Mario finishes a level, he jumps on a flagpole, and with the pole between his legs, his slides down. Then he ends it all with a terrorist fist jab.


You are an idiot. End of story.



> It boggles my mind how the perveted sex-maniacs at Nintendo managed to come up with so many deviant ideas. They must do nothing other than give sake-lubricated shiatzu massages to their ladyboy gieshas, and produce homosexual recruiting tools aimed at America's children.


You know we are not the only country buying their products. Infact, Nintendo sells their products in JAPAN! OMG HOW DID THAT HAPPEN THEY HATE AMERICA!

Burn in hell you blind man.


> I weep for America.


I weep for all of you from this board.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 12, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> This man is an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it was a joke...


----------



## Zachary (Aug 12, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After reading the first few pages I have become sick of this man's bias beliefs.
This man is absolutely blind and serious. His arguments say Gamers are gay. He links to gay gamers sites and fails to believe any gamers are straight.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 12, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the forums, it's not. Also look at the replies.


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 12, 2010)

oh wow.....


----------



## muffun (Aug 12, 2010)

Spoilers people.

I have been looking around those forums and I must say the members are incredibly ignorant and blind. I read a topic in which a man considered castrating his son in order to stop him from masturbating.


----------



## Leslie141 (Aug 12, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Spoilers people.
> 
> I have been looking around those forums and I must say the members are incredibly ignorant and blind. I read a topic in which a man considered castrating his son in order to stop him from masturbating.


Really? Thats.... EW


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 12, 2010)

4chan would love this....

//hinting to any anons on here


----------



## Nic (Aug 12, 2010)

Actually this isn't a joke. 

http://www.landoverbaptist.net/showthread.php?t=32383

They hate Macs because they have rainbow colors.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 12, 2010)

That forum is full o' over-religious picky psycho freaks.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Aug 12, 2010)

(too bad none of these people are serious in the slightest and are just *censored.3.0*ing with anyone unfortunate enough to believe everything they read on the internet <:3c)


----------



## MasterM64 (Aug 12, 2010)

I LOL'ed when I read this, I think if there's anyone that's messed up in this topic is the person who posted the topic in the first place on that site, not Nintendo, so I think this guy is an idiot because he's the one that has a screwed mind for even thinking about all that bull crap.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 12, 2010)

inb4tyeraeg

Just had to get it out.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 12, 2010)

Lawl @ all of you, just gonna clarify that the site is there to parody conservative christians, so we can all stop taking it seriously.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 12, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Lawl @ all of you, just gonna clarify that the site is there to parody conservative christians, so we can all stop taking it seriously.


Proof or it didn't happen.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 12, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 12 2010, 02:29:14 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A simple google search, although, I never really thought it was true.... (well i always suspected)


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 12, 2010)

"Nintendo is definitely the Trojan Horse being inserted into America by Japan."

Awesome.


----------



## Zachary (Aug 12, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 12 2010, 02:27:39 PM]inb4tyeraeg
> 
> Just had to get it out.


More fuel for fire.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 12, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ogawd


----------



## muffun (Aug 12, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landover_Baptist_Church

Thank god it's only a parody of fundamentalist Christians.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 12, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that doesn't affect me at all. Yay.


----------



## Zachary (Aug 12, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think we care? We hate them for creating the forums.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 12, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehhhhh... what???

They're parodying them... (A.K.A making fun of them)

God, the internet is dumb.


----------



## Zachary (Aug 12, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still hate them.

God, the internet is dumb.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 12, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...You hate them for making fun of people you hate?

God YOU'RE dumb.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 12, 2010)

Five bucks says half of the members on that forum think it's a real church and the people on there are serious.


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 12, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Five bucks says half of the members on that forum think it's a real church and the people on there are serious.


I think it takes things a bit too far to pull that off. I mean read the churches wikipedia entry.


----------



## Zachary (Aug 12, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did I say I hate Christians? My family is christian, so therefore I must love Christians.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 12, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Five bucks says half of the members on that forum think it's a real church and the people on there are serious.


I say twenty.

Thirty bucks that most over religiously serious people are irrationally offended by this joke of a forum. this forum is by far the worst forum you've ever met.


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 12, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are lots of people who hate their family you know. =p

Plus, he probably just meant ignorant Christians.


----------



## Zachary (Aug 12, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 12 2010, 03:19:12 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 12, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I was going to be flamed.


----------



## Zachary (Aug 12, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate ignorant Christians, yes. But I can see anyone from my church getting sucked into this mess. And most of them don't know what Wikipedia is.


----------

